# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  I Tunes,E Bay,Amazon/Shitje/Blerje/Kredit Kard/Paypal.

## drita

Pershendetje te gjitheve!
Pas nje pause po filloj t'ju merzise akoma me pyetjet e mia (ma beni hallall).
Pyetja kete here ashtu siç duket edhe nga titulli i temes eshte:
Si funksionojne shitjet me Kartat e Kreditit?????
Kam pare shume faqe qe shesin artikuj te ndryshem ne internet (kryesisht libra dhe programe), dhe pasi te japin te plotesosh nje forme ne fund te pyesin per karten e kreditit.
Tani une dua te di, se si behet kjo gje???
Cfare duhet te kesh tek banka e Shqiperise qe te besh kete lloj "biznesi" ketu tek ne?????
E gjera te tjera qe kane te bejne me kete, sidomos ne lidhje sigurine...
Kush ka mundesi eshte i lutur te na jape nje pergjigje.

----------


## DArtur21

Une per vete nuk kam blere ndonjehere me karte krediti ne Internet.
Nga Interneti kam blere libra e ca gjera te tjera, por me xhirim normal bankar e jo me karte.

Mua me duket shume e pasigurte dhenia e numrit te kartes ne rrjet.

A ekzistojne kartat e kreditit ne Shqiperi?

E di qe xhirimi me kerkese ekziston, por sot per sot shqiptaret i bejne hesapet me para ne dore.

----------


## Asteroid

Une per vete kam bere blerje te ndryshme ne INTERNET: disqe,kompjuter,veshje etj.
Nga ana e sigurise nuk kam pasur ndonje problem, sepse para se te beje blerjet kam kontrolluar certifikaten e sigurise se sitit.
Mesa di une qe te kesh karte krediti duhet te kesh te depozituar te pakten 200 - 300 $ ose ekuivalentin ne euro, te cilat me pas do te hidhen ne karten e kreditit. Ne Shqiperi e vetmja banke qe mund te te japi karte krediti eshte Banka Amerikane e Shqiperise .


p.s. Per blerjet nga Shqiperia ka nje problem:. Ne cfare adrese do te vij malli qe ke porositur sepse me keto sherbime postare qe kemi ne ...... ??

----------


## drita

Pershendetje!
Mire me pak fjale po e shpegoj se si qendron situata, per ta kuptuar me mire se cfare kerkoj une...
Eshte nje person qe e njoh une, dhe qe ka ndermend qe te hape nje faqe interneti ku me ane te se ciles, ai do te mundohet te shese libra, programe dhe gjera te tjera qe shkembehen vetem me ane te internetit (dhe jo qe te shkoje dhe t'ua dergoje me ane te sherbimeve postare, qe te ne jane mavri).
Prandaj ai me ka kerkuar mua (pasi merrem me ndertim faqesh interneti, jo dhe shume cilesore, por prape atyre qe m'i kane kerkuar u kane pelqyer), qe ta ndertoje kete faqe te internetit.
Prandaj edhe une jam i interesuar qe te di, se si behet shkembimi monetar?!
Si duhet te jete forma e faqes, qe te realizoje pikerisht kete shitje blerje, qofte me karta krediti, qofte edhe me ane te sherbimeve bankare normale, apo me ndonje lloj tjeter.
E rendesishme eshte qe te realizohet, kuptohet ne menyre sa me te sigurte???
Ç'fare linkesh duhen vendosur?!
Kush do te tregonte, me te vertete qe do te me jepte nje ndihme te cmuar.
Kujtoj se ky qe me ka kerkuar kete gje ka edhe nje llogari bankare dhe e ka vene ne sherbim te kesaj gjeje, nese do te realizohet...

----------


## Asteroid

Qe te kesh nje ide qe cfare eshte certifikata e sigurise,vizito keto site:http://www.thawte.com/ ,http://www.verisign.com

----------


## Ada

Kartat e kreditit ne shqiperi nuk e di si funktionojne por ketu tek ne ke te drejte te kesh karte krediti me nje kredit te caktuar ne muaj i cili se kalon rrogen tende.

Mastercard e visa gold jane qe pranohen ne gjithe boten.
Ti blen me to dhe ne nje date te muajit te vjen nje fature e cila duhet paguar.

Po ashtu e mire eshte dhe american expres po ka nje gje te keqe qe e duan pagimin tak fak se ste bejne me kredit.
Eshte dhe me e lehte per ta marre.

Une e perdor karten e kreditit gati tre vjet e skam pas nai problem me te ..
eshte si puna e pagesave te faturave qe dikush i ben online nepermjet e-banking.
Nuk harxhon kohen me shku ne poste me pagu faturat i paguan direkt nga shpia.

Kartat e kreditit jane paktike sidomos kur je me pushime qe smerr shume lek me vete por paguan me kredit karte gjithmone..por duhet bere kujdes mos me i humb sepse ne shume dyqane nuk duhet te japesh kodin por e kalojne ne nje makine ku stampohet numri e duhet vec te besh firmen njesoj sic eshte ne karte dhe po e gjeti nanji mund te kopjoje firmen e u fike dhe shume shites nuk i kontrollojne ngjasmerite.

Ne shqiperi nuk kam perdorur ndonjehere as bankomatin as kredit carte e nuk e di se si behet kjo pune por une do shkoja tek banka ime personale e do kerkoja info.

----------


## Ada

AH..Lexova me me vemendje se si ishte puna...

Edhe ne kemi nje page ku shesim video game per koleksionista ne te gjithe boten.

Ne pagesen e bejme ne dy menyra.
1-ose i cojme me rekomandim qe kur te marrin paketen te pagujne ene paret gje shume e rralle sepse ai qe fiton auktionin mund te pendohet.
Kjo e dyta eshte qe e bejme me ata qe si njohim e qe kane feedback jo aq te mire..

Kur ordinojne dicka ne i cojme mail dhe i japim numrin tone bankar i cili eshte numer + dhe - qe ska perqindje por vec hyjne e dalin pare.

pasi i japim konton bankare kontrollojme a kan ardh paret dhe po paten ardh i nisim paketen e cila paguhet ne perparesi inclusive post tarifen.

Po ta besh kete me kredit karte ai qe do te bleje duhet te te dergoje nje imail me ane te pay pal qe pagimi eshte bere.

kaq di une dhe them qe me mire me ane te bankes.

----------


## mySteRioUs

Drita,

ajo qe kerkon ti behet keshtu:

Ne qofte se do ta besh cdo gje vete (por qe nuk e besoj se ke mundesi ta besh) eshte qe te kesh serverin tend. 
- Merr disa programe qe mund ti blesh qe jane per te bere transactions me credit cards dhe i instalon ne server.
- Ben kontrate me banken dhe ata te japin nje lidhje te vecante interneti (qe eshte secure)
- Personi hyn tek faqja jote edhe zgjedh produktin/et qe deshiron te bleje dhe jep te dhenat e kartes
- Ti i dergon ato te dhena ne banke nepermjet lidhjes qe keni krijuar
- Ata i verifikojne te dhenat dhe te kthejne pergjigje (te sakta apo jo)
- Ne qofte se te dhenat jane te sakta atehere, banka heq sasine e lekeve nga llogaria dhe te tregon nese transaction ishte e suksesshme apo jo

Menyren se si i dergon produktet te bleresi varet: 
-- ne qofte se i ke software atehere mund qe ti japesh link nga ku mund ti download (sharware version) dhe pasi bleresi ka paguar leket atehere i dergon ne email serial number
-- ne qofte se jane libra apo kaset... atehere ja dergon me poste

Me thene te drejten nuk e di se a punon kjo ne shqiperi  :konfuz:  Megjithate ne banke duhet te hapesh nje llogari qe quhet merchant account. 

Ne menyre qe te ruash kohe mund te zgjedhesh kete menyre:
+> mund te perdoresh servise qe kompani te tjera i ofrojne me nje pagese shume te vogel. Kjo punon keshtu:
- ti hap nje merchant account ne banke
- ben kontrate me ndonje kompani si paypal, http://www.2checkout.com etj 
- kur bleresi zgjedh nje produkt per ta blere, ti e dergon tek faqet e kompanise ku ai do te japi te dhenat e kartes
- kompania i dergon te dhenat ne banke
- banka i verifikon (te sakta ose jo) dhe kthen pergjigje tek kompania
-- ne qofte se te dhenat e kartes jane te sakta, atehere banka heq leket nga ai akaunt dhe kthen pergjigje tek kompania
- kompania ta dergon ty pergjigjen 
- ne qofte se te pagimi u be atehere ti i dergon bleresit produktin

Kompania do te mbaje nje fare perqindje per cdo transaction qe ben

Une e shpjegova ne pergjithesi se si punon online payment, por duhet te kesh parasysh se duhet te dish php, asp, cmf ose dicka tjeter per te shkembyer informacione me kompanine.

Shpresoj se tani do ta kesh nje ide

Cheers,
mySteRioUs

----------


## edspace

Skripti i php qe te duhet ty mund te gjendet por ne fund te fundit dhe skripti duhet te lidhet me nje kompani qe te verifikoje numrin e kredit kartes. 

Konfirmimi behet vetem nga kompani te vecanta qe perdorin servera te sigurte dhe qe kane lishenca te caktuara. Pra nqs ti ke nje skript ne php, ky skript nuk do kete asnjehere lidhje me numrin e kredit kartes. E vetmja gje qe ti mund te besh me skript eshte te formosh dyqanin dhe te renditesh produktet qe ke per te shitur. Kur personi eshte i interesuar te bleje produktin tend ne interenet ai/ajo transferohet ne nje sever te vecante ku konfirmon numrin e kredit kartes. Kompania qe garanton numer te sigurte kredit karte te njofton qe ti ke nje porosi per te plotesuar dhe pastaj eshte pergjegjesia tende per ta derguar mallin ne adresen e klientit.

Pra fitimi tend eshte qe klientet mund te perdorin kredit karta ne website dhe fitimi i kompanise qe te ofron sherbinim eshte nje perqindje e caktuar ne baze te cmimit te porosise. 
Disa kompani e bejne akoma me te lehte procesin duke te ofruar ty mundesine te hapesh dyqanin ne serverat e tyre. Pra dhe dyqani dhe numri i kredit kartes jane ne serverat e tyre.

----------


## Darien

drita,

një mënyrë tjetër për pagesat është PayPal
detajet për këtë shërbim i gjen tek http://www.paypal.com
mund të lexosh edhe shpjegime të tjera tek http://www.bankrate.com/brm/news/emoney/emoney2.asp

për më tepër mund të bësh një kërkim në internet, ka material me shumicë

një shërbim i ngjashëm me PayPal është c2it
http://www.c2it.com

shikoji vetë dhe vendos të hyjnë në punë apo jo

----------


## Firewall1

DRITA nuk eshte shume e thjeshte ajo puna e kartave te kreditit. 
/server.irc.dalnet.net
/j ccroom
/j mastercard
shiko cfare behet aty dhe mendohu 100 here kur jep nr e kartes se kreditit

----------


## benseven11

Drita ty me sa kuptoj te duhet nje tutorial per E commerce
ose mund te besh nje kerkim te thjeshte te google ose mund te
shikosh tek kjo faqe www.ThriftEstore.com

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

Pershendetje te gjitheve,
Se shpejti do te filloje te ndertoje nje web site per nje mikun tim, por ai deshiron te vendose edhe Secure Online Transaction per passworde the pagesa ne web sitin e tij.
kete nuk e kam bere ndonjehere, dhe kam deshire ta mesoje.
A eshte ne gjendje dikush prej jush te me jape disa sygjerime rreth kesaj?
Faleminderit
Niko

----------


## benseven11

ajo qe te duhet eshte nje program i mire
qe quhet shoping cart
mund te marresh dhe shikosh keto programe
shopfactory
http://www.shopfactory.com/
programin Xcart nga
www.x-cart.com/
Shopping Cart E-commerce software
nga
www.shoppingcartdirect.com/
ose 3Dcart programin
www.3dcart.com/
mund te shikosh edhe paypal programin
kane edhe nje version per te marre pagesa edhe me email
-------
kurse ne kete faqe ke program per shoping cart
per faqet e bera me dreamveaver,frontpage dhe adobeGolive
www.ecommercetemplates.com/
kurse ne kete faqe ke nje liste aplikacionesh per transaksione online jane falas
http://dmoz.org/Computers/Software/B...ng_Carts/Free/
ne qofte se do ti shtosh faqes nje script te thjeshte per blerje
mund te perdoresh programin falas buton creator
http://www.mals-e.com/support/button.htm
vete programet me lart nepermjet funksioneve dhe  Read me/Help file japin detaje dhe sqarime se si sistemi i transaksionit funksionon
Kur transaksioni eshte i sigurte do shikosh ne cepin anash te browserit nje ikone Dryni te mbyllur 
 e kunderta kur dryni eshte i hapur nuk duhet bere procesim credit kartash ose ceqesh
pasi transaksioni nuk eshte i sigurte ai percillet pa protokollin 
SSL ne browser dhe nuk eshte i encriptuar per pasoje ekziston rreziku i vjedhjes se se dhenave
kusht eshte qe faqja te jete e ndertuar si nje katalog si nje dyqan online me figura artikujsh te klikushem me cmimet perkatese
shopfactory ka te ngjare te jete programi me i mire ne gjithe kete kategori programesh,ka numrin me te madh te vizitoreve ne faqen e saj

----------


## brahobravo

Hello te gjitheve

Do ti isha mirenjohes ndonjerit qe mund te me ndihmoj

Kame djalin e vellait qe me kerkon nje loptop nga Tirana 

Desha te di a punon loptopi nga amerika ne shqiperi 

ndonje rruge zgjidhje ?

flm

----------


## che_guevara86

Vellai kjo qeka pyetje me vend  :P megjithate ka mundesi vetem spina do ndonje adaptor dhe kaq. A punon ne cfare kuptimi ??

----------


## benseven11

Si fillim lexo tek adaptori i Laptopit se sa i ka kufijte e voltazhit te shkruara.Nqs thote 110-220 v atehere adaptori qe ke eshte universal.Gjithashtu shiko edhe frekuencen sa eshte te adaptori.Nqs frekuenca 50 hz suportohet atehere te duhet vetem nje adaptor spine qe te futet ne mur te priza me dy brima ne Shqiperi. Nje adaptor mund ta gjesh ketu.
http://www.essentials4travel.com/mal...Plug%20Adaptor
Nqs adaptori nuk suporton voltazhin 220, atehere te duhet nje aparat konvertus voltazhi si dhe adaptori i spines.Ky komplet shitet si Pako universale Plug adaptor+voltage converter si kjo ketu http://www.bixnet.com/12unacpoad.html
Voltazhi dhe frekuencat e rrymes ne rrjetet elektrike ne shtete te ndryshme te botes.http://www.converterstore.com/voltage_chart.htm
Spinat ne Shqiperi njihen si spina te tipit C dhe F.Ne Amerike njihen si spina te tipit A dhe B, si ne figurat me poshte.Mire eshte te gjesh edhe ndonje stabilizator(laptop surge protector)
per laptopin ne shqiperi qe e mbron ate nga djegja si rezultat i luhatjeve te tensionit,kur niveli voltazhit kapercen mbi 220 volt.

----------


## Dito

nisi mer daje cunit LapTop-in ti se ja gjen vete burgjite ai mos ki merak, ca na kujton ne ketej bufa, mos ja nxirr si preteks ket muhabet per mos me i bo dhuraten :buzeqeshje: .

*Dito.*

----------


## Reiart

Ose me mire dergoi aq USD sa ben ai lapi i topit se blihet edhe ketej sipas qefit.

----------


## SEABREEZE

A keni ndonej ide nese nje PDA e blere ne USA do te punoje dhe ne Shqiperi? Kam parasysh qe atje ndryshon tensioni nga 120 ne 220 si i behet per ta karrikuar baterine me kete tension.
Faleminderit paraprakisht per ndihmen

p.s ben pune ndonje konvertues prizash?

----------

